# semantics of "including" vs. "using"



## RainMaker (Aug 17, 2012)

Some CPT code descriptors state "*using *imaging guidance" and some say "*including *imaging guidance". Are these synonymous phrases (i.e., the guidance is not separately reportable)?

I am just starting out, and I find the most difficult thing about the CPT is interpreting the gray shades of semantics of some of the verbiage.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jojo419 (Sep 1, 2012)

Those gray areas CAN be frustrating!!!  If the description says *including *imaging guidance it would be included.  *Using* imaging guidance can be tricky but I always reference the parenthetical notes associated with the procedure to guide me.
For example, look up code *36597:  Repositioning of previously placed central venous catheter under fluoroscopic guidance. *
Beneath the description in parenthesis it says:* (For fluoroscopic guidance, use 76000).* This falls under diagnostic imaging.  Don't forget to real all the guidelines if you are confused.  You will probably find your answer!


----------



## RainMaker (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I am finding the guidelines to be my best friends 

Thank you for the insight.


----------

